# Vote For Little Red. (:



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

i think this may be the second time i entered little red in the monthly contest. 
this time i entered a different photo: 









remember to vote if you fancy!  thank you all.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

wow! thats such a good pic! who knows, i might vote for him!


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

that is a really nice pic. Very clear. He is beautiful!


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice pic, I like his bugged eyes lol


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you both.  hehe


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Whats up with his fin there?


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

which one?


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

It looks like he has two dorsal fins


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

yeah, i know. he's had it ever since i got him a little over three months ago. i don't know why, it's just always been there. i just call it his mini dorsal. haha


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

That's cute  I was like "unicorn fish!" Pretty cute.


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

haha i never thought of him being a unicorn! cute idea.


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Soo pretty!!


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

thanks again all! remember to vote! (;


----------

